# Rlc. Scott Dailey -miniature Cattleya-



## Drorchid (Oct 29, 2014)

Below is one of my miniature Cattleya hybrids: Rlc. Scott Dailey. It is probably the smallest miniature Cattleya hybrid flower that I have seen, that still has the "standard" shape. I like the artshade that it has, plus the contrasting red in the lip! I have also added a quarter for comparison.













Interestingly this flower was from the same cross!




These are the two parents:
Sl. Mariottiana flava:




Pot. Luna Jaune:




Robert


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 29, 2014)

I really like the Sl. Mariottiana. I used to have the red form and would love to have it again. The plants were so tiny and the flowers so vibrant.

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 29, 2014)

Very interesting result for the first one with the ruffled red edge on the lip.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2014)

Sweet flowers. Really great for windowsill growers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 29, 2014)

very pretty. I wonder here the orange and red comes from?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 29, 2014)

That is smaller than miniature!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 30, 2014)

Did you make this cross, or did you buy it from someone? I have a Rupicolous Laelia that's in bud and hopefully will bloom (from Chaz Smith, Laelia fournieri x S. cernua). My guess is a flower about the size of a nickle or dime.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 30, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Did you make this cross, or did you buy it from someone? I have a Rupicolous Laelia that's in bud and hopefully will bloom (from Chaz Smith, Laelia fournieri x S. cernua). My guess is a flower about the size of a nickle or dime.



I made both the Sl. Mariottiana flava (with one of our sophronitis coccinea flava), and this cross (Rlc. Scott Dailey). Post a picture of your Rupicolous laelia once it blooms!

Robert


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice, I like the offspring and the first parent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 24, 2017)

Drorchid said:


> Post a picture of your Rupicolous laelia once it blooms!
> 
> Robert



Well, back in 2014, the bud blasted. Fast forward 3 years, and attached is the first flower (photo from late September). The second flower blasted, but a third flower is forming. Not as red as I hoped, but the segments are wider. Flower about the size of a nickel.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks more yellow than red, but that's not a bad thing.


----------

